# I'd like to introduce myself.



## PetCrazy (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello, Im not sure if this is the right bit to introduce myself on.
Im Adelle and Im getting two 7 week old kittens (Rolo and Muffin) in a little under 2 weeks. The wait is unbearable!!  
Anyway I am on a similar forum too about rats (as I own 19), and thats like a whole new family to me, so im hoping this place weill be the same. Maybe theres someone fromt that site here too?
Anyway a little about myself...
Im 22, live with my fiance Stephen who I met on the internet over 5 years ago and I am pet mad. I own a dog which still lives with my rents as I find it cruel to seperate her from my mums dog Jake. I am getting married next year and sometime we are going to try for a baby. 
I have never had a cat before except for when I was little but have always loved them and used to go round the street petting other peoples. I am a little scared of crazy cats though and their teeth and claws, but that cant be helped. 
I need all the advice and cute kitty pics possible pls  and I know I will be posting tons of questions and worries over the next few months till I get settled in with them. I am a big worrier. 
Forgivr me if I post in the wrong place, repeat myself or post about something I couldve read about...its one of my flaws but I will try my best. I think the kittens Im getting are brown tabbys, so if anyone can post any for me on the picture bit that would be great thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome, Petcrazy! You are in for a lot of fun and mischief! Kittens are amazingly sweet, too! You are in the right forum to introduce yourself, and there are forums for all types of questions. If you make a mistake, a moderator will move your post for you, so don't worry about that.  

Here is a link with several types of tabbies. They come in many colors and patterns, but all tabbies have a big M on their foreheads. Enjoy the forum!  

http://www.penmarric.ns.ca/Pedigree/cat ... bbycat.htm


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

PetCrazy, hi!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Enjoy the forum Adelle


----------



## FluffysMom (Sep 13, 2006)

PetCrazy said:


> Hello, Im not sure if this is the right bit to introduce myself on.
> Im Adelle and Im getting two 7 week old kittens (Rolo and Muffin) in a little under 2 weeks. The wait is unbearable!!
> Anyway I am on a similar forum too about rats (as I own 19), and thats like a whole new family to me, so im hoping this place weill be the same. Maybe theres someone fromt that site here too?
> Anyway a little about myself...
> ...


Hiya I am new to the boards as well. I have owned cats all my life so anytime you wanna chat or have a question feel free to message me and I will help you. Hope your having a nice day.

- Amy


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You are going to love it here!


----------

